# Umrechnung in andere Zahlensysteme?



## lorbi (14. März 2004)

Hallo,
Mich beschäftigt seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass ich mit meinem TI-83 Plus die Funkiton nicht finden kann, mit der ich Dezimalzahlen in Binär- Hexadezimal oder Octal-Zahlen umrechnen kann.
Habe selbst in dem großen PDF-Handbuch nichts gefunden.
Kann es sein, dass Texas diese Funktion nicht eingebaut hat, aber ein einfacher Casio-Rechner diese Funktion besitzt?

Für ein paar Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar

lorbi


----------

